# What questions would you ask possible trainers?



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am in search of a trainer for my GSD. She is not quite 8 weeks now, but I am looking for something now so I am not rushed to do it later. I have found a couple but I really don't know what to look for or ask. 

If you were looking for a new trainer what would you ask?

Oh I might add I am just looking for obedience training at this point.

Any input or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Questions I asked my trainer...

1) Do you believe in positive training atmosphere? 

2) Do you believe in motivational training techniques?

3) Do you have any references from people that have taken training from you before?

4) Do you have dogs living with you that you have personally trained?

5) Is training fun for you to do or do you take training seriously?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Along w/ the above, I like to see different surfaces, noises for the dogs to experiment with~wobbleboard, placeboard(teaching rear end awareness) maybe a shortened height dogwalk.
Puppies having all parts of their body touched/massaged(especially feet, ears, mouth for grooming). That is the first thing we did at one class, first few minutes, we sat w/ pups and just touched them, put them in a relaxed mode as they learned to be gently handled.
The bond you form w/ your pup is most important, so the focus in the first set of classes should be pup focusing on your face and gaining confidence in the new surroundings. All fun, and not too long of sessions. 
I wouldn't want to have "puppy playtime" unless the pups are all under control and no bullying. That can take away a pups confidence real quick. 
I think in most beginning ob classes they focus on new dog owners and how to deal w/ housetraining and the problems some are having. 
So if you've already been there, done that it can be a bit tedius w/ some of the new owners learning how to just deal w/ having a pup in their lives.
The real obedience comes much later.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and the big one, I would go and observe a puppy class to see if it's 'controlled' or 'chaos', and ask to observe a more advanced class as well..

Do the dogs look happy?? how does the trainer interact with the clients?? is it cramped or open spaced?? 

Definately go observe..IF the trainer doesn't allow observers, I'd walk away ..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

Are you looking for a trainer or group classes? I'd recommend group classes for socializing a puppy, you really don't need a private trainer. 

Do the people you've found have websites we can take a look at? 

If you put your general location in your profile you might get some specific recommendations in your area.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

do any of you train dogs? and if so why can't you live in Idaho!!!? 
On another topic I had mentoned that I was having a hard time finding a trainer that was ok with my dog not being neutered. We've only had him a few months and would have got him into training sooner, more for bonding, he's pretty obedient. after his surgery this month ( he's a crypto) hopefully we can find someone!
Great input!


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomAre you looking for a trainer or group classes? I'd recommend group classes for socializing a puppy, you really don't need a private trainer.
> 
> Do the people you've found have websites we can take a look at?
> 
> If you put your general location in your profile you might get some specific recommendations in your area.


I am really just looking for anything group or a trainer.

I have a couple of websites.
I don't really like this one, because I just don't think it is what I want. I am being pushed by my in-laws to do this one, they all say he is SO good... but yet they don't take their dogs to him, or any trainer for that matter.
http://www.wckkennels.com/training.htm 

I was referred to this place from a different site to take my Dobe to.
http://www.aotcdogs.com/

and this is the one that my husband wants us to put her in.
http://www.ktk9s.com/index.htm

I think they are all very different from the next and maybe that is why I am having a hard time choosing.

I changed my location on my profile but I am in Amarillo, Tx.

Thank you everyone for your replies so far.


----------



## ShawnM (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

I'm surprised there are trainers that won't accept unaltered dogs. What I ask my clients first is what do they want to do with their dog. Is the issue behavioral or obedience? Depending on the situation sometimes it's best that the owners are present, other times not so much. Most behavioral issues are easier knocked out at the home as opposed to being at the facility. Ask the trainer if you can sit in on a session ( I don't do group classes but they can watch me work with my dogs or another clients). Ask if they will do a free evaluation on your dog to see what the trainer thinks will be the way to success for YOU to handle your dog, not the trainer to handle your dog. It will also give the trainer an idea of how best to work with the dog and what method to use. Any decent trainer will make any decent dog look great. The key is to get the owner and the dog to work as a team. Every situation is different, with different owners, different ideas, different situations. The best advice I can give is to look at the trainers dogs, see their relationship and how they interact as a team. If you get a good feeling while talking with him/ her then go for it. If you don't like it, run away.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

Well, after looking at your choices, for me its a no brainer!

Go to the AOTC. 

Not enough information on the willow creek site and the KtK9's is a board and train only program.

As far as what to ask a trainer; Some of it depends on what you want, but as a trainer, along with those already listed I love to hear questions like:

What methods do you use?
How many dogs are allowed in class?
What are your (trainers) qualifications?
Are you a member of any professional organizations? (NADOI, APDT, IABC or have their CPDT?)

GOod luck! But stay away from the boarding training! IMHO


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

Ambrose4, I hear ya! It is hard to find trainers and classes when you live in the boondocks! Glory is currently taking a level 2 obedience class, but we have to drive 1.5 hours to get there and 1.5 hours to go back home....every Tuesday! At least it's only for 7 weeks though. Then, on Tuesdays, I do my "civilization stuff" like shopping, etc.

As far as picking trainers....because they are often so far away, I visit their websites and read thoroughly about them. I call them on the phone and get a feel for them. This is for group classes only, mind you, and I feel I can't be too picky because of my location. That being said, I did the above mentioned things, and I am happy with Glory's current class and instructor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

I agree, for a pup, the AKC affiliated one will be best for socializing and the obedience introduction.


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

Achielles CDX: Why stay away from the boarding training?


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

For me, one of the big reasons for teaching group classes is training the owners! So many boarding training programs really do not focus on this and therefore the training becomes a waste. 

Not to mention, they want to take your 3 1/2 month old puppy and in 2 weeks







! have it come home the perfect puppy. all for the low low price of $400









No thanks. For me, this age especially is so much fun! They learn so much and you can bond so easily in training. 

There is a new member here that just posted a video of themselves and their puppy... I'll have to find that and post it... found it! By Tihannah:
Tihannah thread working with her puppy 

IMHO, there is no good reason to send your puppy off for boarding training. You'll learn so much more about your puppy, dogs and perhaps, even yourself if * You * do the training









You'll see. It's so much fun!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Teehee! So tickled that I was used as an example!







But Achielles is right, they are so fun at this age and you have sooo many resources available to you these days. This breed is also incredibly smart and eager to learn. You only need to educate yourself on the methods. I, like you, looked around for a trainer. Unfortunately, in my area, they are few and far between. So I watched several Youtube videos, did some googling, and found this forum. I've never trained a dog in my life! lol. But its amazing what positive reinforcement and that little clicker can do. By the way, the clicker was $1.89 at Petsmart!! 
I got some great tips and advice by posting this video and just 2 days later, the commands you saw in that video are vastly improved. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on this forum that have been there and done that and can give you some great tips. My pup is 16 weeks tomorrow and knows Sit, Stay, Come, Down, Up, Bang(Play Dead), Shake, and Spin(turning circles). And this is only after just under 2 weeks, and they only get better with time and practice. I think when she gets a little older and we want to get more refined, I will look back into finding a trainer, but for now it seems to be working. Think about it and good luck!


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies so far. I have clicker trained some of my past dogs I just really wasn't looking forward to training another right now. I know that sounds bad but I have my Boxer that is perfect, my chihuahua who sleeps all the time, my Doberman who I just got at almost a year old and she is CRAZY (the reason why I got her for free), my dad's dog who I guess is now mine. He has lost everything due to his drinking and is now living in a hotel, no car or anything just a bag of clothes and his trusty 30 pack. His dog is ok manner wise, but she kills cats (I have one) she magically gets out of the fence hot wire and all (the fence is even buried). I didn't want anymore dogs but my husband HAD to have a dog of his own, now she has turned out to be my dog because he is to impatient to do anything with her. So I now have 5 yes 5 dogs in the house, a single wide trailer house, luckily they all get along (except for the one dog and the cat that have to be in separate rooms). That is why I was really leaning towards the boarding trainer. lol They aren't all inside dogs but it is so cold outside they have to come in. The first pretty day we have they are all going outside in their own yards for the WHOLE DAY while I sit on the couch. lol Sorry to dump my problems I am just overwhelmed.

On another note. Since I will have my Doberman in AOTC and I guess I will be taking my GSD if I like everything. How does everyone handle taking 2 dogs to training classes? Do you set it up for different nights or tie one up while you work with the other? I was just wondering what would be the easiest way to take them both. They won't be in the same class but since I am already going I wanted to knock both out in one night, just didn't know how easy that would be.

What are everybody's opinions on taking 2 Dogs to training classes?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*



> Originally Posted By: ShareasaWhat are everybody's opinions on taking 2 Dogs to training classes?


I've seen it done, but I wouldn't want to try it! In one of Dena's agility classes a woman had 3 border collies, and they were at different levels of training so she did back to back classes with them and kept the ones she wasn't working with in an x-pen with the sides covered. They still screamed quite a bit, lol! 

Depending on the weather you could leave one dog in the car, or set up a portable soft crate and toss a sheet or something over it. I personally wouldn't try just tying one dog up - dogs that know each other can get very excited and disruptive by the sight of the other one, so I would block their view in some way. 

ETA: I saw that you also talked about taking them to classes on different nights, which would be much easier. Keep in mind though that classes are usually just an hour a week - most of your work is going to be at home between classes. Will you have time to practice with both dogs every day? I had a conflict once where a class I wanted to take with each dog overlapped by 3 of the 6 weeks. They were at the same facility, with one in the morning, one in the afternoon, and a break in the middle long enough to go have lunch nearby. I could have easily managed that for a couple of weeks, but I knew that I would not have enough time in the evening after work every day to truly devote myself to both dogs, so I opted to skip one of the classes and take it later.


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

Yes I would have time to work with them both separately everyday. As it is right now they are all out of their kennels with the exception of my dad's Boxer most of the day.... Then they go to their kennels while we eat, and after that I bring them out one by one for a little one on one time (I do that in the morning also). After I have spent time with them by themselves (playing, learning how to sit, do tricks, etc..) then they all get brought out and we play some more until bedtime. My Dad's dog is usually in the kennel or outside when I have the Doberman out. She can peacefully be around my Chihuahua and my Boxer and the GSD puppy but my Doberman gets on her nerves, she doesn't want to play with her she just wants to lounge around but the Doberman is constantly bugging her trying to get her to play. So usually they are all out and I rotate her and my Dobe, between outside, kennel, and loose in the house. They don't just hate each other so I can let one out and do whatever but extended periods of time together are asking for a fight. My GSD just loves everybody, My male Boxer will be laying in the floor (and he is a very no non-sense type of dog) and she will run up to him and flop on her back between his front legs playing with his lips. lol He just stares at me like "mom will you please make her stop?"


Kind of got off the subject but yes I could spend the time with them everyday to work on what we learned in class. I get VERY bored at home by myself all day so working towards what we learned in class would be great.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: What questions would you ask possible trainers*

If I were looking for someone to train with for obedience, here are some of the things I would ask -

(1) How long have you been offering training?
(2) What made you become a trainer?
(3) Where/how/with whom did you learn to train dogs?
(4) What training methods do you primarily use?
(5) Do you have any experience with my breed of dog?
(6) Do you have dogs of your own?
(7) Are you active in any dog sports with your own dogs?
(8) Have you earned any titles with your own dogs?
(9) Are you training with anyone yourself?
(10) Do you belong to any (dog/training) clubs or organizations?

Those are what I would ask if I were looking for training such as obedience, herding, etc. 

I would want to be sure that the person I am working with uses an approach that I agree with (for example, I would have a hard time going to someone who wants a 4 month old puppy on a prong collar), that they make use of equipment only when warranted (for example, I don't believe dogs must be on a choke for basic obedience), and so on. 

Personally, I would prefer to work with someone who has a background in the venue I am looking to train in - in other words, if they're offering obedience, I would like to see that their dogs have earned obedience titles or at least see a demonstration of their dogs' training. 

Now, for puppy socialization, that's a whole different bowl of wax, so to speak. I would want to have someone supervise the classes who obviously knows about / understands dog behavior and does not let play get out of control, and such. I would want to observe one of their classes to see how it is run and whether I felt comfortable with their level of knowledge and experience.

I generally don't care if someone has certifications to be a trainer, because even the PetCo people are "certified" through their training "program", and that's the last place I would want to train, IMHO.


----------

